# RE Padron in Javea



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I want to go and register for Padron in Javea, where we are going to live, Is there any particular day when we should go, what is the best time to go? and I presume we will have to go to the Town Hall- I am correct?
What paperwork will we require, we have an NIE, and of course will have passports with us, do we need extra passport style photo's?
I do not know where the Town Hall is there, please does anybody know the street name or where it is near. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I want to go and register for Padron in Javea, where we are going to live, Is there any particular day when we should go, what is the best time to go? and I presume we will have to go to the Town Hall- I am correct?
> What paperwork will we require, we have an NIE, and of course will have passports with us, do we need extra passport style photo's?
> I do not know where the Town Hall is there, please does anybody know the street name or where it is near. Thank you.


the office is in the Old Town - but it does seem to move on a regular basis..........

I was there a couple of months ago & it was in the same building as the planning office - 6 months earlier it was somewhere else...............

if you go to the Casa de Cultura near the covered market & the church they can tell you where it is this week


you shouldn't need your NIE - but take it anyway + passports + escritura or rental contract - photocopies of everything & signed permission from your grandmother on your father's side that she is happy for you to live in Spain........











I'm joking about the last bit


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> signed permission from your grandmother on your father's side that she is happy for you to live in Spain........
> 
> 
> I'm joking about the last bit


I like that, so very nearly true


----------

